# Duty belt help



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

From your expierence, what is the best duty belt configuration that works in the _*real *_world. I am a right handed shooter. 
I have to carry:
2 sets of cuffs
Glove pouch
Triple retention holster
OC
Baton
flashlight
radio
magazines
4 keepers


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I go with two snapped leather cuff holders in back and in the case I rarely use I stuff a pair of latex gloves into them, it saves some space


----------



## jackryan (Apr 11, 2004)

Is is just me or is anyone else having a bad case of Deja Vu???


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey Jackryan.....didn't you just say that???


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

First and foremost...go with what is most comfortable and affords greatest access to tools you need most without having to reach behind you. Think about it, if you need your cuffs, you don't want to have to put either of your hands behind your back leaving you exposed and increasing the amount of time you would need to use open hand defensive techniques to fend off an attack. Probably one of my biggest pet peeves is seeing how many people carry their cuffs in the back, when they are probably the most used piece of equipment. 

I am also not an advocate for carrying ANYTHING to the rear of your belt because of the increased risk of lower back injury should you fall and the inability to retain this equipment during a scuffle. Again, imagine someone attempting to tackle you. Their arms go around your waist giving them access to whatever you have on your back. 

The set-up that I use (and recommend) is as follows: (I'm right handed) starting just to the right of my buckle - open top cuff case, O.C., handgun. Just to the left of the buckle - double magazine holder, expandable baton, radio. In the event you need extra cuffs, carry flex-cuffs inside of you hat band. (Remember those things that most of you don't wear?)  Fold up a pair of rubber gloves and carry them in your pants or jacket pocket. Flashlight, I keep in my hand or in my rear pocket because my waist is too small to put it on my belt without it going around to the back.

Whatever config. you choose, you should be able to retrieve and stow your equipment without looking and with relative ease...Comfort and access is key!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

From the buckle clockwise: keeper; gas; firearm; cuff loop w/black oxide hinge cuffs; keeper;

From the buckle counter-clockwise (that's 'anti-clockwise' to you, English Bobby and Cinderella!): keeper; double mag case, upright; asp; lazy susan (w/ stick for crowd control...when needed); snap cuff case; keeper;


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

My department mandates the way we have to have our belts...so it goes like so:

Belt buckle clockwise:
Sources
OC
Keeper (we can put these wherever we want)
Holster
Key silencer (also, wherever)
Keeper
Flashlight holder
Radio
Baton
Cuff Case (they issued us double cuff cases, I have a single - I don't have 2 cuffs yet, but I will be keeping another set in my bag eventually...I'm poor for now)


----------



## Rangemaster (Nov 26, 2004)

I agree most with chief801...here's my configuration from the buckle to the right all the way around back to buckle:
Snap dbl cuff case
keeper w/ hook for keys (I place the suspects car keys on it occasionally-just in case)
OC
Triple retention holster & weapon
keeper
Small snap glove case (I get 2 pair from the FD & re-stock when needed)

Left hip (coming around)
ASP
Radio
Stinger flash light in open case (think about it-reduced light encounters are most common and you always have it at the ready...practice drawing it w/ your weapon and get comfortable with a good light hold / I use a stinger w/ side (not butt end) button & can draw and activate w/ my thumb successfully...always place in case the same way so you can do it blind)
keeper
Dbl magazine snap case (facing up - so that your mags aren't trapped in the event you're down on the ground)

My biggest pet peeves...
cuff set-up (place them so that they come out at the ready for quick cuffing - key hole to key hole I find is best)
Also, mags go 'bullet business end to buckle'....I can't tell you how many guys forget that

As with anything...make sure whatever you do is practical & comfortable for you AND practice, practice, practice...tactical readiness and competence will save your life


----------



## LawMan2545 (Mar 24, 2004)

Best idea...refer to dept. regs then adjuat accordingly

My duty belt as if I was wearing it starting with my right:
OC
2 snap keeper
Holster w/firearm (of course)
2 snap keeper
Double cuff case closed top
4 snap keeper
4 snap keeper
glove pouch, holds 2 pair
Stinger flashlight
2 snap keeper
Radio
Baton
2 snap keeper
single handcuff case open top
Key holder


Never can have too many keepers!:lol: 
Also, if you don't know already...NOTHING on your lower back...obvious tip but just making sure


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Sorry, I forgot about the radio! We didn't have portables for many years (had to put your outside speaker on before you got out of the car...that was after we finally got "radio cars"). I carry it between the cuff case and asp. This is my first cruiser with a high frequency (40 MC)radio that was not manufactured in the 1960's.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

Might as well throw my 2 cents in...here's my configuration:

To the right of the buckle:
Double mag pouch (sitting horizontally)
Keeper
Firearm
Keeper
Cuff strap
Latex Glove Pouch

To the left of the buckle:
OC Spray
Cuff Case
Keeper
Baton
Portable Radio
Flashlight
Keeper


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

OK here's my set up starting at the buckle working right:
OC
open cuff case (with chain cuffs)
keeper
holster
keeper
closed top cuff case (with hindge cuffs) over right back pocket
glove pouch SOB only 1 pair of gloves in them so they are essentially flat
keeper
strion holder
radio holder
ASP baton
keeper
double mag pouch


----------

